# Merry Christmas



## Rini

...from Lexi


----------



## CKins

Aww, that is adorable. I love the scarf! Merry Christmas to Lexi too.


----------



## sarah456

very cute!


----------



## Rini

lol thanks, she finally stopped trying to eat the scarf for long enough for me to take this photo! XD lol I'll turn her into a superstar yet!


----------

